# Someone is rooting for us already



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Article about us being the 07 Champs.



http://msnbc.msn.com/id/13448180/


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

woot

but I don't know, going into this season, a lot is to be expected unlike this past yr when we were supposed battle for 6-8 spot haha.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

That is a good article. Suns need to add a PG to help Nash with minutes.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Add me to your Suns 07 club. =)


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

done...


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Really hard to predict at this point until we see how Amare is when he comes back. If he is 90-100% another trip to the WCF and Finals is not out of the question.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

WildByNature said:


> done...


Add me!


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Check this article about Amare' Recovery http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_17793.shtml


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Suns will win the title if amare was as explosive as he was before the injury. Most players comeing back from his type of injury havent been the same and there #s have been down, so the suns title hopes remain on amare.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

WildByNature said:


> That is a good article. Suns need to add a PG to help Nash with minutes.


Add me in your club as well


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Im already excited about next year.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I think it's safe to say we're all pretty excited. I can't wait for the draft! Other than that it's likely going to be a slow offseason for us, besides the USA basketball and occasional news on how Amare is doing.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

So what kind of comeback do you think Amare will actually have?

The elite climbing back on top of the NBA he was in the playoffs of 2004-2005 or just an average kind of year or something in between?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

This is just what i've been saying for quite awhile. :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

XtaZ606 said:


> This is just what i've been saying for quite awhile. :biggrin:



wait, so you're going against your Kings? Turn coat


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

unbelievably excited about next year! add me to the club please!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll be happy if we can get a suitable back-up PG for Steve Nash -.-

Add me to that Suns in 07 club as well.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Ezmo and MeirToTheWise, thanks for joining....


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

WildByNature said:


> done...


add me to your club too please.


----------

